# Back in from the surf and glad to be BURRRRRR



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got out at 6 am 40 degrees. Winds not to bad.
Had 3 blues, 2 under sized pompano. I thought
to my self I must be crazy for being out in this cold, until I saw the vacationer in the shorts and t-shirt on the beach. He had to be cold. He was making me colder just looking at him. Any way the wind picked up and I called it a morning .

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

Looks like you had better luck than HuskyMD and I did at Indian River Inlet, DE.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes I did, I even saw some leg action as white as they were from the vacationer.  
Boy O Boy we have it all down here.  

T<---->Limes
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

At least you got a few fish in trade for getting up in the cold. Glad to see a few got out!!


----------

